# first year trying



## PotomacV (Apr 26, 2015)

Cypripedium parviflorum var pubescens from Garden at Post Hill. Planted last fall. 3 growths 5 flowers.


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 26, 2015)

Cypripedium 'MPK' (C. macranthos x PK = 'C. pubescens x C. kentuckiense') from Hillside Nursery. Planted last fall. Two growths one flower.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice. Are they in regular garden soil?


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks. This is an outdoor brick raised flower bed. I used about 75% perlite, 15% poultry grit (insoluble crushed granite), 5% granite chip, 5% peat moss and bark and mulched on the top. 
I also planted three in pot indoors, but I did not use any peat moss or bark.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 26, 2015)

What part of the country are you PotomacV? I'm just east of DC and about a week from my cyps blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 26, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> What part of the country are you PotomacV? I'm just east of DC and about a week from my cyps blooming.



I am in Potomac, Maryland.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> I am in Potomac, Maryland.



Are these on the south side of your house? How are they so early? Do you come to the PF/NCOS?


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 27, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 27, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Are these on the south side of your house? How are they so early? Do you come to the PF/NCOS?



It is facing south east with two walls (north and west side) and under the roof. The picture is what it looked like last year. 
These two were the earliest ones to grow up. I saw the green tips a couple of days after I removed most mulch on the top around March 18.
I don't go to the PF/NCOS. My English is not good, and I don't know anyone there.


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 27, 2015)

I need advices. These two that I grow in pot both have bud blast problem. Each has one flower bud that stopped developing, but the other looks fine. 

They are growing in 100% inorganic mix (80% perlite, 15% poultry grit, 5% granite chip) with a layer of hydroton ball and some granular fertilizer on the top. 

I water it once a week with 1/4 -1/2 strength fertilizer.
Too much water, too dry or too much fertilizer? Or because it is newly planted?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> I need advices. These two that I grow in pot both have bud blast problem. Each has one flower bud that stopped developing, but the other looks fine.
> 
> They are growing in 100% inorganic mix (80% perlite, 15% poultry grit, 5% granite chip) with a layer of hydroton ball and some granular fertilizer on the top.
> 
> ...



Do you grow this in the house or outside? If inside the house, too warm?
My guess is too dry.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

Your English is fine.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2015)

The 2014 PF had Ron Burch of Gardens of Post Hill; he did a presentation on cyps.
About once every 3 years there is a presentation on cyps at the NCOS meeting. The fall show is nice also.
The USNA, where the meetings are held, has a nice clump of cyp formosanum.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmmm. I missed the 2014 forum. Did Ron sell plants there? Heck, in hindsight, was I there?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm. I missed the 2014 forum. Did Ron sell plants there? Heck, in hindsight, was I there?



Yes, Ron was selling cyps and phrag KV primaries. No you weren't there Eric.


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 27, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Do you grow this in the house or outside? If inside the house, too warm?
> My guess is too dry.



I grow these two in the house. My house temperature has been between 65 and 70 degrees. Do you grow any in the house?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> I grow these two in the house. My house temperature has been between 65 and 70 degrees. Do you grow any in the house?



Some people grow cyps in the house. I don't. I think if in the house, probably need to water at least twice a week. Hopefully other people will provide advice.


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 28, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Some people grow cyps in the house. I don't. I think if in the house, probably need to water at least twice a week. Hopefully other people will provide advice.


Thank you.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 28, 2015)

*Cyps in house*

Cyps will probably not thrive in a house long term. It is way too warm. You could flower them there but the blooms will probably be short lived and that is probably why some have blasted. 
I would put the plants outside as soon as the remaining flowers are over,
Regards
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Cyps will probably not thrive in a house long term. It is way too warm. You could flower them there but the blooms will probably be short lived and that is probably why some have blasted.
> I would put the plants outside as soon as the remaining flowers are over,
> Regards
> David



You can grow cyps in a pot outside. That what David and I do.


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 28, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Cyps will probably not thrive in a house long term. It is way too warm. You could flower them there but the blooms will probably be short lived and that is probably why some have blasted.
> I would put the plants outside as soon as the remaining flowers are over,
> Regards
> David



Thanks David. One pot was newly planted in March this year. The other pot was planted last fall and left in the unheated garage. I brought it inside the house after it started to grow in March. My house has been keeping between 65ºF-70ºF (18ºC-21ºC). This temperature should not be too warm??
Marcus


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 28, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> You can grow cyps in a pot outside. That what David and I do.


The problem is we have deers and rabbits. I am afraid they will eat them. I will have to fence it if I grow it outside.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> The problem is we have deers and rabbits. I am afraid they will eat them. I will have to fence it if I grow it outside.



I would be more concerned with moles, voles, mice and poor drainage/ excess water. But yes, some type of protection would be good.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 29, 2015)

I would think 18-21 would be pretty warm for cyps. What are the night temps?
David


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 29, 2015)

monocotman said:


> I would think 18-21 would be pretty warm for cyps. What are the night temps?
> David



Day temp is around 70ºF (21ºC) in my house, and night is around 65ºF (18ºC). It actually would be much cooler than outside in the summer. In DC, Maryland, summer could go up to 90ºF outside. What is your temp usually?

According to the planting guide on Frosch's website. http://www.cypripedium.de/English/planting/planting.html
It says, "Frosch® Cypripedium hybrids can be grown in all areas where temperatures do not regularly exceed 30°C (86°F) in summer." I just assumed 18ºC-21ºC should be ok.

Marcus


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yes, Ron was selling cyps and phrag KV primaries. No you weren't there Eric.


Whoo! That's good, I was worried there for a sec.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 29, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> Day temp is around 70ºF (21ºC) in my house, and night is around 65ºF (18ºC). It actually would be much cooler than outside in the summer. In DC, Maryland, summer could go up to 90ºF outside. What is your temp usually?
> 
> According to the planting guide on Frosch's website. http://www.cypripedium.de/English/planting/planting.html
> It says, "Frosch® Cypripedium hybrids can be grown in all areas where temperatures do not regularly exceed 30°C (86°F) in summer." I just assumed 18ºC-21ºC should be ok.
> ...



I think you want temperature variability. Also, being cooler will help the flowers last longer (between 45-65 F).

I keep my cyps in pots outdoors when hard frost is over (buried in leaves in winter). No problems, though depends on what type of Cyps. I've had problems with reginae. But Pubescens, Kentuckiensis and lots of hybrids, I don't have problems with the heat (though I do water in the morning for the very hot days to help cool the roots). In the summer, place the plants where they get noon/afternoon shade.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 30, 2015)

*cyp temps*

Marcus,

at present we have 5 -10 degrees at night and 10-20 days.
During the summer the highs will be mainly 20-25 degrees with odd spikes up towards 28-30 but only once or twice a year.
Nights are a lot cooler.
Your 18 degrees is warm for cyps at night.
Cyps are cool growing outdoor plants at home with other temperate flora.
Tom ( botany boy) has some tips on his web site for growing cyps in a warm climate which may be worth looking into.

Regards,

David


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the advices.


----------



## PotomacV (May 6, 2015)

Cypripedium Lucy Pinkepank from Gardens at Post Hill. Planted in pot last fall. Two growths, one flower blasted.


----------



## PotomacV (May 6, 2015)

Cypripedium Anna from Raising Rarities. Planted this spring. Two growths, one flower.


----------



## PotomacV (May 6, 2015)

Cypripedium Renate Pastel from Gardens at Post Hill. Planted this spring. One growth, one flower.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 6, 2015)

Beautiful! I also have the Anna from raising rarities. Got mine late though, just planted at the end of April. It's only a few inches tall now. Our summers can be quite hot, I'm not sure how it will fare. Just hoping for a bloom.


----------



## PotomacV (May 6, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Beautiful! I also have the Anna from raising rarities. Got mine late though, just planted at the end of April. It's only a few inches tall now. Our summers can be quite hot, I'm not sure how it will fare. Just hoping for a bloom.



Thanks. Our day temperature goes up to lower 80 d F this week. I found they didn't tolerate the sun when the temperature rose. I had to use the shade cloth.


----------



## PotomacV (May 10, 2015)

Cypripedium Gisela from Gardens at Post Hill. Planted this spring. One stem, one flower.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2015)

Love the Lucy Pinkepank - interesting color break on the lip.


----------

